# Re: [EVDL] Parallel LiFePO4



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Parallel LiFePO4*



> Michael Golub wrote:
> >> I want to know if anyone has taken 2 LiFePO4 batteries connected them
> >> in a parallel ( plus to plus, neg to neg) and then connected these
> sets in
> ...


----------

